# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  ποσες μερεσ μετα το ζευγαρωμα γεννιουνται αυγα??

## michael

παιδια ειδα τα ζεμπρακια μ να ζευγαρωνουν επισησ εφαγαν σχεδον ολο το σουπιοκωκαλο ::  ποσεσ   μερεσ μετα το ζευγαρωμα γεννιουνται τα αυγα??

----------


## michael

ε?
 ::

----------


## jk21

μιχαλη δεν υπαρχει καρι στανταρ σε αυτο παρα μονο οτι αν το θηλυκο ειναι υγειες  και τα πουλακια  βατευονται συχνα ενω ηδη εχουν ετοιμασει τη φωλια ,ε τοτε μεσα σε μια βδομαδα ,ισως και αυριο το πρωι ίσως και πολυ αργοτερα στο τελος της πιστευω να εχεις αυγα

----------


## michael

σημερα το πρωι ανεβηκα να δω τι κανουν και η θυλικη ηταν μεσα στην φωλια!!!ο αρσενικος ηταν αμιλιτος!!!για να μην την ενοχλησω εφυγα!!θα ξαμαπαω κατα το μεσημερακι!!ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια!!  ::

----------


## michael

τελικα δεν γεννησαν ουτε χτεσ ουτε σημερα!τρωνε αρκετο σουπιοκωκαλο οποτε ελπιζω και ευχομαι απο μερα σε μερα να δω αυγουλακια!!!  :winky:   ::

----------


## PAIANAS

Μιχάλη μπες στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο :

http://petbirds.gr/forum/t195/

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Στα δικα μου προσωπικά μπορεί να σκάσουν μάτι τα αυγά μετα απο 4 μέρες ή ακόμη και μια εβδομάδα . Αυτό δεν είναι σταθερό !
Μερικοί παράγωντες είναι : το αν η θυλικιά έχει συνηθήσει το κλουβί της , το πόσο εξικοιομένη είναι με αυτό , με εσάς και με την φωλιά της , το αν έχει έτιμη φωλιά και πολύ βασικό είναι το πουλί να μην στρεσαριστεί γιατί έτσι θα κρατήσει μέσα του το αυγό μέχρι να ηρεμίσει (μερικές φορές αυτό δεν είναι καλό για το πουλί και για το αυγό)   ::   .

----------


## michael

ενταξει!!!ευχαριστω!!!  :winky:

----------


## michael

παιδια σε εμενα εχει περασει ενα εικοστετραωρο και παραπανω απο την "επαφη" αποτι λεει το αρθρο θα επρεπε να ειχε γεννησει το πρωτο αυγο το θηλικο!!!μηπως κατι δεν παει καλα???παντως φωλια εχουν κανει!!!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> παιδια σε εμενα εχει περασει ενα εικοστετραωρο και παραπανω απο την "επαφη" αποτι λεει το αρθρο θα επρεπε να ειχε γεννησει το πρωτο αυγο το θηλικο!!!μηπως κατι δεν παει καλα???παντως φωλια εχουν κανει!!!


Tα ζεμπράκια σας είναι το μεγάλο μέγεθος που προέρχεται απο την Αυστραλία ή το μικρό οπου προλερχεται απο κάτι κοντινά νησιά .
Κάπου είχα διαβάσει οτι υπάρχει διαφορά , οτι το μικρό θέλει περιπου 1,5 μέρα ενώ το μεγάλο περίπου 3-4 .
Πόσο καιρό έχετε τα ζεμπράκια στο σπίτι ?

----------


## michael

φιλε κωσταντινε πρωτον μιλα μου στον ενικο δεν ειμαι και μεγαλος!!!τα εχω περιπου τεσσερεισ μηνες!!δν ξερω αν ειναι μικρα η τα μεγαλα!!

----------


## michael

μου ειπαν πως ειναι απο αυστραλια οχι απο νησια της αυστραλιασ οποτε μαλλον ειναι τα μεγαλα!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Κοίτα δεν νομίζω οτι πρέπει να ανοισυχείς , έτσι έκανα κι εγώ τις πρώτες φορές οπου γεννούσαν άσπορα κιόλας . Απλά άστα και θα τα καταφέρουν , δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερες απετήσεις γενικά και στην αναπαραγωγή , θα το καταλάβεις στην πορία . 
Θα βγάλεις πολλούς απογόνους απο το ζευγάρι σου , μην βιάζεσαι . Σκέψου οτι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα .
Εγώ πριν απο 4 περίπου μήνες και κάτι , προμηθεύτικα το 1ο μου black faced - black breasted " zebra finch " και γένισε το θυλικό "αρχέγονο οπου μου έδοσε ο κύριος Γιώργος Πανέρας μαζί με το black ..." την 1η φορά 4 αυγά (μάλλον είχε ζευγαρώσει αρκετές φορές " οπου βρείκαν 3 , το 1 ψόφισε μικρό και τα άλλα μεγάλοσαν και μου βγήκαν fawn !!! Ελπίζω να είχε ζευγαρώσει το θυλικό με fawn πρώτα και να μην μου βγήκε φορέας το αρσενικό γιατί θα έχω λιγότερες πιθανότιτες να βγάλω black faced - black breasted   ::  .
Μετά έκανε 2 άσπορες γέννες αφου τα είχα πρώτα χωρίσει για 1 βδομάδα , την δεύτερη έπιασε ψήρες η φωλιά και την άλλαξα και παράτησαν τα αυγά . Μετά έκανε άλλη μια γέννα έσκασαν άλλα 3 μικρά και τα σκότοσε τα 2 ο αρσενικός , τα έρειχνε συνέχια κάτω απο τη φωλιά (μάλλον ήθελε να ζευγαρώσει ξανά ) , έσοσα τελικά το 1 μωρό το τάισα λίγο εγώ με τη σίριγγα με αυτοσχέδια αυγοτροφή (orlux ftuty patte διαλιμενο σε νερό καλά   ::   ::  ) και μετά απο 1 βδομαδα το βρείκα στη φωλιά του ψώφιο . Μάλλον η θυλικιά δεν είναι και τόσο καλή στο τάισμα .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Υπομονή τρία χρόνια παλεύω με τα Gouldian και τίποτα μόνο αυγά.

----------


## michael

μην μου λετε τετοια   ::  !!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Μην ανοισηχείς τα gouldian είναι αρκετά πιο δύσκολα απο τα ζεμπράκια στην αναπαραγωγή μιας και για πολές δεκαετίες οι εκτροφείς τους έβαζαν τα αυγά για κλόσσιμα σε ζεμπράκια και άλλα εύκολα παραδείσια όπως τα social (κοινωνικούς σπίνους ) .
Γιαυτό και είναι καλύτερα να αφοίνουμε στους γονείς τα μικρά εκτός αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή αν θέλουμε να τα ταΐσουμε στο χέρι με σκοπό την εκπαίδευση τους .

----------


## michael

παιδια και σημερα τζηφος  ::  αρχιζω να χανω τις ελπιδες μου!!εσεις τι λετε θα γεννησουν???

----------


## michael

ενοω εφοσον τα ειδα να ζευγαρωνουν εγαγαν πολυ σουπιοκωκαλο και εφτια3αν φωλια το λογικο δεν ειναι να γεννησουν???γιατι δεν γεννανε???με εχει πιασει ανγχος!!!  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Μην σε ανοισυχεί θα γεννήσουν κάποτε , αν όχι τώρα κάποια άλλη στιγμή   ::   . Άααα , επίσης να σε ρωτήσω , τα ζεμπράκια σου είναι μεγαλύτερα απο 1 χρόνου ή όχι , γιατί μερικές φορές στα νέα ζεμπράκια κολάει το αβγο στην αμάρα και μπορεί να βγεί το αυγό μικρό και μη γονιμοποιημένο .
Μην σε φοβείζει , αν το αυγό είναι εντάξι θα το σπρόξει το δεύτερο και θα βγεί   ::   ::  !

----------


## michael

ο κυριος στο pet shop μου ειπε πως ειναι 10 μηνων περιπου αλλα δεν τον εμπιστευομαι και πολυ!!!!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί , όλοι για μικρά τα πουλάνε   ::   .
Εγώ είχα δει μια φορά σε ένα , Alexandrino ,
καμια 20ρια χρονών θα ήτανε (απο το μεγάλο του μέγεθος και τα πόδια το συμπέρανα) και μου είπσν οτι είναι φετινό .
Πίγα μετά απο 1 χρόνο που δεν το είχε πάρει κανείς και πάλι φετινό μου είπανε   ::   .

----------


## michael

::   ::   ::   ::  χαχα 
αλλα πως θα καταλαβω την ηλικια των ζεμπρακιων μου πραγματικα????

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν το εύκολο είναι να δείς αν είναι μικρά , αν είναι πάνω απο 1 χρόνο και αν είναι γέρικο .
Τα μικρά που έχουν ενήλικο το φτέρομα των ενηλίκων ενοείτε είναι αρκετά λεπτά , πάρα μα πάρα πολύ ευκίνιτα όπως όλα τα παραδείσσια και επίσεις έχουν πολύ καθερά και ανοιχτόχρομα πόδια , χωρίς λέπια ... .Τα πουλιά που είναι πάνω απο 1ος χρόνου είνει λίγο πιο μεγαλόσωμα και το φτέρομα πιο πικνό (λίγο όχι σαν αυτό απο τα άρωστα πουλιά ). Και τα γέρικα είναι συνήθως αρκετά μεγάλα σε μέθεθος (μεγάλα για ζεμπράκια ενοείτε οχι οτι είναι σαν Zako) , έχουν πιο φουντοτό τρύχομα και είναι ευκίνιτα αλλά όχι όσο τα μικρά ζεμπράκια . Προσοχή στο φτέρομα , μην νομίζεις οτι επειδί είναι λίγο ή πολύ φουντοτό οτι φτέει η ηλικία !
Το φτέρομα πυκνόνει το χειμώνα (οπου το φουσκόνουν κιόλας ωστε να γεμίζει τις τρυχές του με ζεστό αέρα ) και όταν ένα πουλί είναι άρωστο .Τα άρωστα πουλιά έχουν κι άλλα συμπτόματα (δεν είναι ενεργητικά , αφήνουν το φτέρομα ζωρις να το περιπιούντε ...). Στα περισσότερα άγρια (πιασμένα) , μη εξικοιωμένα με τον άνθρωπο και σε κάποια είδη τα πουλιά δεν δείχνουν οτι είναι άρωστα , κάτι που κάνουν τα πουλιά στη φύση και αναμηγνίοντε με το κοπάδι (σμίνος ...) τους ωστε οι φυσικοί τους εχθροί (στην περίπτωση φοβισμένων κατοικίδιων , ο άνθρωπος) να μην τους επιτίθοντε μιας και τα αρπακτικά επιτίθοντε στα άρωστα ζώα συνήθος .
Πάντος θα καταλάβεις αν το πουλί είναι γέρικο .
Για την ηλικία στα σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει τρόπος ακόμα .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Επίσης νομίζω οτι έχουμε ξεφύγει λίγο απο το θέμα , αν θες να συζητήσουμε για την αναγνώριση της ηλικίας τους , καλύτερα να ανοίξεις ένα νέο θέμα και να βάλεις το link εδώ . 
Στο νέο θέμα βάλε και 2-3 φωτογραφίες απο τα ζεμπράκια σου αν θες ωστε να μας βοηθήσεις να βρούμε στο περίπου την ηλικία .

----------


## michael

εχεισ δικιο για το θεμα!!!δεν με ενδιαφερει τοσο να μαθω την ηλικια οποτε δεν θα ανοιξω θεμα!!!!  ::  παντος οι πληροφοριες σου ειναι πολυ χρησημες!!  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ευχαριστώ   :winky:   , τη υποείδος είναι τα ζεμπράκια σου ?
Eννοώ crem , fawn , αρχέγονα ...

----------


## michael

δεν ξερω!!!τως τα ξεχωριζουμε???

----------


## michael

νομιζω πως δεν ειναι καμια μεταλλαξη κανονικα ζεμπρα ειναι!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/img/sh ... -zebra.jpg

http://images0.cafepress.com/product/12 ... _Front.jpg

Δες 2 αφίσσες και πες με τη μιάζουν περισσότερο αλλά καλύτερα να ανεβάσεις μια φωτογραφία γιατί μπορεί να γίνει κάποιο λάθος .
Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες απο το photobucket , to flickr , το imagehack(νομίζω) και άλλα .

----------


## michael

μοιαζουν με τα τεταρτα απο την πρωτη φωτο και  με τα δευτερα απο την δευτερη!!   ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Tι ενοείς ? Τα 4α απο την 1η και τα 2α απο την 2η δεν μοιάζουν καθόλου   ::   :eek:  ! Μήπως είναι fawn ? Πώς σου φένεται το χρώμα στα φτερά τους : καφέ , ανοιχτό καφέ , γκρί , ανοιχτό γκρί , σκούρο γκρί , άσπρο , ... ? 
Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο google images και δοσε Link για την φωτογραφία που τους τεριάζει περισσότερο .
Δοκίμασε στο google images τα : fawn zebra finch , cream zebra finch , black faced zebra finch , black breasted zebra finch , orange breasted zebra finch , normal zebra finch , lightback zebra finch και γενικά zebra finch και παρόμιες ονομασίες όπως taenipygia guttata .

Μερικά tags σου τα έβαλα απλά για να δεις αυτές τις οραίες εικόνες μιας και δεν νομίζω να έχει Orange breasted zebra finch ή black breasted γιατί θα είχες αναφέρει οτι υπάρχουν διαφορές απο τα απλά αρχέγονα .

Δες και εδώ μερικές πολύ όμορφες μεταλάξεις απο zebra finch   :winky:

----------


## michael

παιδια να τα ζεμπρακια μου!!!ο διασ και η μαρκελα!!!μπορειτε να μου πειτε σε πιο υποειδος ανηκουν ??  ::

----------


## michael

ε?
 ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Kατάλαβα γιατί τα μπέρδεψες  "fullyhappy"  , η θυλικιά σου είναι fawn και ο αρσενικός σου αρχέγονο . Πιθανός τα μικρά τους να είναι φορείς και έτσι μπορείς να αποκτήσεις απογόνους και απο τα 2 υποείδη αλλά φορείς . Δηλαδί αν βγούν π.χ. 3 μικρά fawn αρσενικά και 2 αρχέγονα αρσενικά , τα παιδιά απο τα fawn έχουν πιθανότιτες να είναι αρχέγονα και τα παιδιά απο τα αρχέγονα να είναι fawn . Μην ζευγαρόσεις τα μικρά μεταξύ τους αν γεννηθούν γιατί θα κάνεις αιμομυξία και καλύτερα να βάζεις νέο αίμα στην εκτροφή σου δηλαδί αν βγούν 5 μικρά και κρατήσεις 3 , δόσε απο τα 3 που σου έμειναν τα 2 σε κάποιον εδω μέσα που να ασχολείτε με ζεμπράκια και να σου δόσει κι αυτός άλλα 2.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα περνάς νέο αίμα στην εκτροφή σου αν φυσικά σε ενδιαφέρει η αναπαραγωγή τους και η ανάπτυξη ένος κοπαδιού που να ξέρεις οτι σε λίγο καιρό δε θα έχεις που να το βάλεις , γιαυτό δίνε απο νωρίς μερικά μικρά για να μη γεμήσεις απο zebra   ::   . Αν δεν περνάς νέο αίμα στην εκτροφή σου πιθανός να βγάλεις μικρά με ασθένειες και μερικοί κάνουν αιμομυξία μόνο και μόνο για την σταθεροποίηση μιας μετάλαξεις (αλλιώς είναι κρίμα να βγένουν ασθενή μικρά   :sad:   ) . Πολύ εκτροφείς του εξωτερικού και μη έχουν πετύχει πολλά με την αλλαγή αίματος συστιματικά   :winky:   .

----------


## michael

τι σημενει φορεις και fawn??ειμαι ενετλος ασχετος ειναι το πρωτο ζευγαρι ζεβρακια μου περνω γιαυτο ρωταω πολλα!!!  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν φορέας αν υποθέσουμε οτι έχεις 1 fawn απο γονείς fawn και αρχέγονο σημαίνει οτι το fawn έχει μέσα του το γονίδιο (δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το πω) απο αρχέγονο και έτσι τα παιδιά του μπορεί να βγούνε και αρχέγονα (όχι όλα) .
Βέβαια δεν είναι σίγουρο οτι τα μικρά απο 2 γονείς διαφορετικών υποειδών θα είναι και φορείς αλλά υπάρχουν 50% πιθανότιτες .
Βέβαια εγώ ήξερα οτι φορείς είναι μόνο τα αρσενικά (τα μικρά αρσενικά απο τους 2 γονείς άλλου υποείδους) αλλά είδα σε μιας σελίδα για θυλικούς φορείς και μπερδεύτικα .
Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας με διαφοτήσει σε αυτό το θέμα για να ξέρω αν ισχίει ή αν η σελίδα τα έχει ανάποδα .

----------


## michael

καταάβα ευχαριστω!!!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Επίσης δεν ρωτάς πολλά , σκέψου οτι εγώ όταν πήρα το πρώτο μου ζευγάρι (ακόμα πιο μικρός απο τώρα   ::  ) σαν παιδί κι εγώ και μην έχοντας πρόσβαση στο internet , σε σελίδες με άρθρα , σε forums ... μιας και δεν είχα laptop και στο δωμάτιο μου ο υπολογιστής δεν πιάνει internet ούτε με ασύρματη εξωτερική κάρτα , έπερνα κάθε μέρα τηλέφωνο στο Pet Shop και ρώταγα για οτι καινούργιο έβλεπα να κάνουν τα 2 ζεμπράκια που είχα .
Και ρώταγα για πράγματα που δεν καταλαβένω σήμερα αν το έκανα για να μάθω ή αν το έκανα για να κάνω πλούσιο τον ΟΤΕ   ::  ! Δηλαδί καθάριζε το ένα το άλλο και ρώταγα αν το τσίμπαγε  και του επιτεθόνταν  ::   ...
Ρώταγα σαν άσχετος απο τους άσχετους   ::  
Βέβαια απο τα Pet Shop υπάρχουν και μερικοί που ξέρουν αρκετά πράγματα και αυτό επειδί κάνουν τη δουλιά τους επειδί τους αρέσει και αυτό πυστεύω οτι είναι το πιο συμαντικό !

----------


## michael

χαχα μην νομιζεισ και εγω πριν μπω στο foroum αυτα εκανα!!!  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Eίναι μέχρι να πάρεις μπρός και να βρείς πηγές για να μάθεις   :winky:

----------


## michael

παιδια μπορει ο αρσενικος να ειναι στηρος???  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Πώς σου ήρθε αυτό τώρα  "fullyhappy"   ::  ?
Δεν νομίζω , γιατί ?Ούτε τα μικρά τους θα είναι στείρα αν εννοείς κάτι παρόμιο  "fullyhappy" .

----------


## michael

απλα μια υποθεση εκανα   ::   ::

----------


## michael

παιδια βλεπω το αρσενικο να καθεται αρκετη ωρα στην φωλια!!μπορει να εχουν κανει αυγα και να τα εχυν καλυψει τοσο καλα που να μν φαινονται καν???  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Αν τα έχουν καλύψει , βγάλε το υλικό της φωλιάς που βρείσκεται πάνω απο τα αυγά γιατί δεν κάνει να βρείσκεται επάνω τους .
Αν δεν έχουν αυγά , βρείσκεσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο   :winky:   .
Δόσε τους αυγοτροφή ωστε να συνηθήσουν σε αυτή για να μπορέσουν αργότερα να αναθράψουν τα μικρά τους .

----------


## michael

δεν μπορω να επεμβω στην φωλια ειναι κλειστου τυπου!!!αυγοτροφη τους δινω εδω και καιρο!!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Όταν λες κλειστού τύποθ εννοείς καλαθάκι ή εξωτερική ? 
Και σε καλαθάκι μπορείς με το δάχτυλο αλλά μάλλο είναι αυτές με την τρύπα επάνω που έχουν βάθος .
Δεν βολεύοθν αυτές οι φωλιές για να το ξέρεις το λέω , αν θες να βάλεις καλαθάκι , βάλε 1 απο αυτά που έχουν λίγο ανοιχτή την πάνω μεριά και η είσοδος είναι κοντά στον πάτο της φωλιάς .
Ειδικά για να βάλεις δαχτυλίδια , δεν βολεύουν καθόλου τα καλαθάκια .

----------


## michael

το ξερω ημουν στη διαδικασια ψαξηματος νεας φωλιασ αλλα αυτα τα χαζουλικα ξεκινησαν να φτιαχνουν την φωλια τουσ εκει περα δν μπορουσα να τους την χαλασω και να επεμβω!!!αν εχουν κανει αυγα και βγουν νεοσσοι θα πεταξω αυτη την φωλια και θα βρω και νουρια πριν την δευτερη γεννα!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Αν βγούν τα μικρά και γίνουν περίπου 10 ημερών οπου θα κουτσουλάνε (κανονικά έξω απο τη φωλιά ή στις φωνίες αλλά αυτό για ανοιχτές απο πάνω φωλιές) , θα τα βγάλεις και θα τα βάλεις σε ανοιχτή φωλιά   :winky:   , τότε οι περισσότεροι αλλάζου έτσι κι αλλιώς φωλιά ή την καθαρίζουν .

----------


## michael

ναι μονο που δεν ειμαι καν σιγουρος αν εχουν εστω αυγα!!!  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Πάντως είσαι σε καλό δρόμο   ::  .

----------


## michael

απτο στομα σου αι στου θεου το αυτι!!!παντως ο αρσενικος καθεται πολυ ωρα στην φωλια ενω δεν υπαρχουν αυγα(εψαξα)!!μολις πλησιαζω φευγει!!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί αυτό είναι φυσικό , η θυλικιά δεν κάθεται μέσα ?

----------


## michael

και η θηλικια καιεται!!!τι ειναι φυσικο??γιατι ο αρενικοσ κα8εται στην φωλια???  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Tα ζέμπρα είναι πολύ καλοί γονείς και κλωσσάνε και τα 2 τα μικρά και τα αυγά τους . Συνήθος στις πρώτες μέρες κάθεται και εξετάζει τη φωλιά η θυλικιά αλλά και ο αρσενικός .
Μην σε τρομάζει   :winky:   .

----------


## michael

:winky:  τις πρωτες μερες ενοεις πριν γεννησουν???

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Εννοώ γενικά , κλοσσάνε και τα δύο , ζεσταίνουν τους νεοσσούς και τα 2 και ταΐζουν τα μικρά και τα 2   :winky:  !
Δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με λίγα λόγια   :winky:  .

----------


## michael

ναι μονο που δεν εχουν κανει αυγα γιατι κλοσσανε??? "fullyhappy"

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Σού είπα , μπένουν μέσα για να επιτηρήσουν και να κάνουν μαστορέματα στη φωλιά   ::  !

----------


## michael

αα οκ ευχαριστω!!  ::

----------


## michael

σημερα ανεδηκα να δω τι κανουν τα πουλακια και μολις πηγα και τα δυο πεταχτηκαν απο την φωλια καπως ανησιχα!!!το θηλικο καθησε σε ενα κλαρακι και εβγαλε ενα διαφανο πικτο υγρο απο την αμαρα του και ειχε λιγες φουσκιτσες αυτο το υγρο αλλα δεν φαινοταν να ποναει!!ηταν σαν να κουτσουλαγε!!τι μπορει να σημενει αυτο??να ανισηχησω???  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Αν θέλεις βγάλε φωτογραφία να δούμε το υγρό που λες, αν και μου θυμίζει τις κουτσουλιές της κανάρας μου πριν γεννήσει. Ήταν πολύ υδαρές, τεράστιες αλλά όχι διάφανες... Είχαν χρώμα προς το φυσιολογικό. Γενικά τα θηλυκά έχουν πιο βλεννώδεις και υγρές κουτσουλιές την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής, κι εμένα που ταϊζει μωρά τώρα, συνεχίζει να μην κουτσουλάει εντελώς φυσιολογικά. Το διάφανο μόνο δεν καταλαβαίνω, αν βάλεις φωτό θα μπορέσουν τα παιδιά που ξέρουν να βοηθήσουν!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> διαφανο πικτο υγρο απο την αμαρα του και ειχε λιγες φουσκιτσες αυτο το υγρο αλλα δεν φαινοταν να ποναει!!ηταν σαν να κουτσουλαγε!!τι μπορει να σημενει αυτο??να ανισηχησω???


Θύμησε μου λίγο πόσο μεγάλα είναι περίπου τα ζεμπράκια ? Αν το υγτό είναι κόκκινο και το θυλικό είναι μικρό είναι πολύ πιθανό να ήταν αυγό αλλά λόγο του οτι το θυλικό ήταν μικρό να μην μπόρεσε να περάση απο την αμάρα .
Γενικά να μην ζευγαρόνεις πουλιά κάτω του ενός χρόνου τουλάχιστον .
Βέβαια δεν είμαι και σίγουρος γιατί δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς ήταν το υγρό .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> Βέβαια εγώ ήξερα οτι φορείς είναι μόνο τα αρσενικά αλλά είδα σε μια σελίδα για θυλικούς φορείς και μπερδεύτικα .Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας με διαφοτήσει σε αυτό το θέμα για να ξέρω αν ισχίει ή αν η σελίδα τα έχει ανάποδα .


Επιτέλους , με λίγη σκέψη βρείκα οτι η ιστοσελίδα είχε το λάθος  και αυτό γιατί .
Στους ανθώπους η γυνέκα έχει τα ΧΧ και ο άντρας τα ΧΥ .
ΣΤα πουλιά υσχίει υο αντίθετο άρα το αρσενικό έχει τα ΧΧ .
Το Χ καθορίζει το είδος και κάθε γονέας δίνει 1 Χ , αλλά η θυλικιά έχει μόνο 1 , άρα μόνο τα αρσενικά μπορούν να είναι φορείς .
Τώρα ξέρω πως οτι λένε μερικές ιστοσελίδες πρέπει να το σκεύτομαι 2 φορές και να μην αλλάζω κατευθείαν την αρχική μου γνώμη .

Πέρα απο αυτό , για το υγρό που λες οτι είδες δεν είμαι σίγουρος .

----------


## michael

για τα χρωμοσοματα λεσ???εχει πεσει στον πατο του κλουβιου το υγρο και δεν το βλεπω πουθενα!!αν καταφερω και το βρω θα παρω φωτο την εφημεριδα που εχω στον πατο!!

----------


## michael

τα πουλακια ειναι σιγουρα πανω απο ενος!!!ο πετ σοπασ μου ειπε 10 μηνων αλλα λογικα αφαιρει κατι!!οποτε υπολογιζω να ειναι καπου δυο!!  ::

----------


## michael

και αν ειναι η κουτσουλιες που βγαζουν πριν την γεννα μετα απο ποσο καιρο γεννανε??γιατι το σαββατο φευγω για μια βδομαδα και τα πουλακια θα τα προσεχει η θεια μου!!!  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Καλύτερα να βάζεις άμμο για πουλιά και όχι εγημερίδα , έχει ασβέστιο και τα κοχυλλάκια (θριματισμένα) βοηθάνε στο να χτηπηθεί η τροφή στο στομάχι (τα πουλιά δεν έχουν δόντια)   :winky:  .
Το κακό το καλοκαίρι και ειδικά φέτος είναι οτι με τόση ζέστη πρέπει να κράτας εσύ ψεκάζοντας γύρω απο τη φωλιά και το χώρο την υγρασία γιατί τα μικρά στο αυγό θα πεθάνουν .
Εγώ έχω σε ζευγαρόστρα το black faced - black breasted με 1 αρχέγονο και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρουν , αν βγούν τα μικρά , ίσως να τα πάρω μέσα και να τα ταΐζω στο χέρι αν συνεχίσει τόσο η ζέστη . 
Το μικρό το cockatiel όπως και τα μικρά ζεμπράκια που ταΐζω , ενοείτε οτι θα τα έχω μέσα γιατί δεν θέλω να χάσω πάλι πουλια  απο τη ζέστη , θα στεναχοριθώ πολύ αν γίνει κάτι τέτιο .

----------


## Antigoni87

> Καλύτερα να βάζεις άμμο για πουλιά και όχι εγημερίδα , έχει ασβέστιο και τα κοχυλλάκια (θριματισμένα) βοηθάνε στο να χτηπηθεί η τροφή στο στομάχι (τα πουλιά δεν έχουν δόντια)


Συμφωνώ με την άμμο αλλά όχι στον πάτο καλύτερα! Μπορεί να τη βάζει σε μια αυγοθήκη (εγώ έτσι κάνω στα καναρίνια μου) γιατί αν είναι απλωμένη στον πάτο εκεί που κουτσουλάνε, κατεβαίνοντας για να τσιμπήσουν την άμμο θα λερώνονται από τις κουτσουλιές αλλά το χειρότερο, μπορεί να τις τρώνε και να πάθουν καμιά μόλυνση από μικρόβια. Οπότε για να αποφύγει αυτά τα κατά λάθος "γεύματα" μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει αυγοθήκη!
Πάντως η εφημερίδα είναι ούτως ή άλλως κακή λύση λόγω της μελάνης, γι' αυτό προτείνεται λευκή Α4 ή χαρτί κουζίνας που είναι απορροφητικό!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Πάντως η καλύτερη λύση είναι η άμμος στον πάτο αρκεί να ανανεόνεται πολύ συχνά (κάθε μέρα πχ) .
Και επίσεις δεν κάνει να χρησιμοποιούμε αυτό το προϊόν που κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο για να μπένει στον πάτο , κάτω απο την άμμο .

----------


## Antigoni87

Καθημερινή αλλαγή είναι κάτι που δεν προλαβαίνει πάντα κάποιος να κάνει, και γι' αυτό προτείνω την άμμο σε μπολάκι για να τρώει το πουλάκι όποτε θέλει, αλλιώς για να φάει άμμο αναγκάζεται να πατάει και να τρώει ακαθαρσίες του. Άλλωστε κουτσουλιές κάνει όλη μέρα, και μέχρι το βράδυ που θα αλλαχτεί η άμμος είναι πιθανό να έχει έρθει σε επαφή με αρκετά μικρόβια. Τελοσπάντων, όπως νομίζει καθένας ότι βολεύει καλύτερα αυτόν και το πουλάκι του  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Nαί , δεν ίναι εύκολη η αλλαγή εδικιά σε μεγάλα λουβιά χωρίς σχάρα και συρταράκι αλλά για άτομα που έχουν 1 ή 2 κλουβάκια είναι μια χαρά   :winky:  .

----------


## michael

τα ζεμπρακια δεν εχουν αμεση επαφη με την εφημεριδα!!αναμεσα σε αυτα και την εφημεριδα υπαρχουν σηδερα!!

----------


## michael

καλα αυτα με την αμμο αλλα αυτο που με αφορα ειναι ποσο καιρο μετα απο αυτες τις περιεργες κουτσουλιες θα γεννισει η θηλικια!!!καθε ποτε να ψεκαζω την φωλια και ποσεσ φορες να ψεκαζω τν φορα????να ψεκαζω ακομη και αν δεν υπαρχουν μωρα???  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Μην ανυσηχείς τόσο   ::  .
Ψεκάζεις το χώρο γενικότερα (συχνά ωστε να υπάρζει υγρασία) και τη φωλιά στα εξωτερικά τοιχώματα . Μην ψεκάσεις τα αυγά και ενοείτε οτι θα ψεκάζεις είτε δεν έχουν τίποτα , είτε έχουν αυγά , είτε μικρά μιας και υγρασία ζρειάζοντε και οι γονείς ειδικά όταν κλοσάνε .

Τώρα το πότε θα βγούν τα αυγά δεν είναι σίγουρο .
Μην πιέζεις τα ππουλάκια . Αν δεν θέλουν δεν θα κάνουν αυγά ποτέ (κάτι που το θεορώ αδύνατο για τα zebra)  ::  .
Δεν μιλούσα σοβααρά όταν το είπα αυτό   ::  .
Απλά μην είσαι τόσο βιαστικός , έχουν αργήσει είναι η αλήθεια αλλά είσαι σίγουρος οτι ζευγάροσαν ? αν ναί πιθανός ο πετσοπας να σου είπε την αλήθεια και να είναι μικρή η θυλικιά και έτσι να έχει σφυνόσει το αυγά στην αμάρα .

----------


## michael

η αληθεια ειναι πως βιαζομαι γιατι θελβ να δω πολυ μωρα!!χιχι

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναι και εγώ βιαζόμουν πολύ αλλά τελικάμια μέρα γυρνόντας απο το σχολίο είδα το 1ο αρσενικό που είχα να κάθεται κάπως σαν όρθιο στη φωλιά και με το κεφάλι κάτω να βγάζει τροφή απο το στόμα του . Πήγα πιο κοντά , το αρσενικό με κοίταξε λίγο και ξαφνικά βλέπω 1 μικρό ροζ πραγματάκι με πολύμ λίγα πουπουλάκια να κάνει το κεφάλι του πέρα δόθε και να ανοιγοκλείνει το στόμα  "fullyhappy"  .
Την ίδια μέρα βγήκε το αδερφάκι του , άλλα 2 την επόμενη και την 3η μέρα το τελαυτέο . 5/6 αυγά δηλαδί  "fullyhappy" .

----------


## michael

εσυ δεν ειχες καταλαβει πως ειχαν αυγα?

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Το είχε καταλάβει πως δεν είχαν αλλά βγήκε μικρό σου λέμε όχι αυγό και δεν είχα ξαναδεί .Έχεις δει ρόζ αυγό με λίγα πούπουλα   ::   ::  .

----------


## michael

εγω αλλο ρωτησα!!πριν βγει το μικρο ειχες καταλαβει πως ειχαν αυγα??ή ηταν καλυμενα και δεν τα ειχες παρει ειδηση??

----------


## michael

εγω αλλο ρωτησα!!πριν βγει το μικρο ειχες καταλαβει πως ειχαν αυγα??ή ηταν καλυμενα και δεν τα ειχες παρει ειδηση??

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Αυτό λέω κι εγώ , το ήξερα οτι έχουν αυγά . Αν καλύπτουν τα αυγά δεν πρόκειτε να σκάσουν ποτέ ! Επίσεις τα αυγά χρειάζοντε υγρασία (με μέτρο) , ζέστη (πάλι με μέτρο) .
Εκτός αν εννοείς να έχουν καλύψει τη φωλιά (?)!

----------

